# I need a better creme brulee recipe!!



## flambe_dude (Apr 28, 2005)

Just give me a good recipe and I'll love you forever...anyone! Please, the first one I had was terrible, I just need a good recipe that will work for a modern person. I am fourteen so it has to be just that simple but easy...if you know what I mean! The first one I did was easy, way to easy, so one that is harder but not to hard, please!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

No need to post the same question twice in two separate threads.

Since you didn't post the recipe you used, it is difficult to suggest a recipe that is a little more complicated.

Just look here for recipes.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Creme Brule is Creme Brule. There's no need to make it complicated. Cream, sugar, eggyolks, vanilla. The success depends on mastering the technique.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Like Kuan said Creme Brulee is Creme Brulee mastering the technique is key.If you want to make it interesting try adding various ingredients such as fruits or nuts to it. The poor old creme brulee has been rode hard and put up wet. Which version are you doing? Sugar on top or bottom? The sugar on top is the French version of the creme brulee which is the one I most often use. Don't try to read to much into your recipe. Sometimes complicated is not always best.

Regards Cakerookie......


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, here is the best Creme Brulee in the world - and it's very easy...especially if you have a 'torch' - I hate trying to 'burn' it under a broiler! This is a Cook's Illustrated recipe from a number of years ago. Enjoy - if you try it!


CRÈME BRÛLÉE

4 c chilled heavy cream
2/3 c granulated sugar
1 Pinch salt
1 vanilla bean -- halved lengthwise
12 lg egg yolks
8 tsp Turbinado or Demerara sugar -- (8 to 12)

Adjust oven rack to lower-middle position & heat oven to 300°.

Combine 2 cups cream, sugar, & salt in med. saucepan; with paring knife, scrape seeds from vanilla bean into pan, submerge pod in cream, & bring mixture to boil over med. heat, stirring occasionally to ensure that sugar dissolves. Take pan off heat & let steep 15 min to infuse flavors.

Meanwhile, place kitchen towel in bottom of large baking dish or roasting pan & arrange eight 4- to 5-oz. ramekins (or shallow fluted dishes) on towel. 

After cream has steeped, stir in remaining 2 cups cream to cool down mixture. Whisk yolks in large bowl till broken up & combined. Whisk ~1 cup cream mixture into yolks till loosened & combined; repeat w/another 1 cup cream. Add remaining cream & whisk till evenly colored & thoroughly combined. Strain thru fine-mesh strainer into 2-qt. measure cup or pitcher (or clean medium bowl); discard solids in strainer. Pour or ladle mixture into ramekins, dividing it evenly among them.

Carefully place baking dish w/ramekins on oven rack; pour hot water into dish, taking care not to splash water into ramekins, till water reaches 2/3 height of ramekins. Bake till centers of custards are just barely set and are no longer sloshy & temp. probe read 170° to 175° degrees, 30-35 min. (25-30 min. for shallow fluted dishes). Begin checking temp. ~5 min. before recommended time.

Transfer ramekins to wire rack; cool to room temp, ~ 2 hours. Set ramekins on rimmed baking sheet, cover tightly with plastic wrap, & refrigerate till cold, at least 4 hours or up to 4 days.

Uncover ramekins; if condensation has collected on custards, place paper towel on surface to soak up moisture. Sprinkle each with ~ 1 tsp. turbinado sugar (1 1/2 tsp. for shallow fluted dishes); tilt and tap ramekins for even coverage. Ignite torch & caramelize sugar. Refrigerate ramekins, uncovered, to re-chill, 30-45 min. (but no longer); serve.

Serving Ideas : Misc. notes from Cook's Illus. article: Separate the egg and whisk the yolks after the cream has finished steeping; if left to sit, the surface of the yolks will dry & form a film. The best way to judge doneness is w/a digital instant-read thermometer, but if baked in shallow fluted dishes, they will not be deep enuf for accurate reading.

NOTES : This recipe easily halves to make 4 brûlées. 
Serves 8


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

More likely 10 servings instead of 8.

12 yolks is a touch more than what I would use. I'd use one yolk per 4oz cream plus one extra per batch for good measure. That's me, touchy feely chef.

But do what you want, follow the instructions properly!


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope, makes 8 nice brulees. and the 12 yolks for this amount works also.


----------

